# Creating A Monster. Crown's Journal



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

MONSTER​Ever look at those guys in the gym and say god damn hes a fuckin' monster. Well gents, that's me. A raging animal at the gym...loud, angry, obnoxious, and ready to destroy myself. 
I am trying to create a monster, I plan get up to 220lbs (at 5'4). Clearly I am bulking right now... I will cut in the future. But, I plan to keep a semblance of abs during this bulk session. 
I have a lot to learn about DIET. That is my biggest weakness and I will be the first to admit it. So I welcome positive contributions in that area.

Anyway, welcome to my log. I keep it real, I post videos, and I try to keep things fun. Follow my workouts and see what kind of monster you can be. If you have to lighten the weight, if you can increase the weight.

This journal will be split, between here and the GBN Section...Deal with it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tuesday. Back Day!​
Bend over Rows:
135lbs - 9 reps
135lbs - 9 reps
225lbs - 6 reps (RECORDED) 
225lbs - 6 reps
155lbs - 15 reps
155lbs - ~15 reps 

DB Pullovers.
100lbs - 6 reps + 70lbs - 8 reps 
100lbs - 6 reps + 70lbs - 8 reps
100lbs - 6 reps + 70lbs - 10 reps

Pullups Wide Grip (behind the neck)
4 sets of 6 reps

Bulldogs (we never do these, want to start--Rough start at em today)
4 plates (45s) 5 reps
4 plates 4 reps
6 plates 1/2 rep
4 plates 3 reps

For Video please check out the GBN Sub-Forum http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/
This is where all my videos will be!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice back day buddy. Keep up the hard work


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> Nice back day buddy. Keep up the hard work



Thanks bro, my back and lats need a lot more development. We do Deadlifts on Saturday (can't do em same day as upper back, just too taxing)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright everyone, we have just a few days left in the GBN Contest. 1st place gets $180!!! There will also be 2nd and 3rd place winners. I encourage everyone to give it a shot:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...re-com-fake-before-after-picture-contest.html

Tonights workout will either be biceps, triceps, or shoulders or some combination of the two or three. Have not decided. Will have some videos and whatnot posted tonight, as well as an outline of the workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck with your quest becoming a MONSTER 

What's a bulldog?   I looked and googled it but could not find any vids or links.  Always looking to find new exercises to try.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with your quest becoming a MONSTER
> 
> What's a bulldog?   I looked and googled it but could not find any vids or links.  Always looking to find new exercises to try.



Bulldogs  = T-Bar Rows
Jay Cutler T-bar rows - YouTube


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Off to the gym shortly.
Arms!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

ARM Day

Preacher Curl
115lbs 6+6(spot) reps
65lbs 15 reps
65 15 reps

Straight bar curls + Flat Bench Press (Wanted to do some chest to make up for missing chest day)
Curl 80lbs - 12 reps   + Bench 225lbs 15 reps
Curl 80lbs - 12 reps   + Bench 315lbs 12 reps
Curl 60lbs - 12 reps   + Bench 315lbs 13 reps
Curl 60lbs - 8+5reps  + Bench 315lbs 10 reps

Cybex Arm Curl
70lbs - 12 reps
70lbs - 12 reps

Hanging DB Curl
25lbs - 7 reps
15lbs - 10 reps

Stomach

Grabbed the Ball thing and did some Crunches did them until I got tight, and then stopped. Didn't want to work the stomach too much today
Then after I bent over to hand my buddy his ID and I felt a VICIOUS Pain in my lower abs. I abruptly fell over, laid on the bench, started screaming "I feel like I'm giving birth" and pulled my shirt up--clutching my lower abs. IT was HELL.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Boy my upper body aches. Time to bash some food. Tonight we do legs!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Squat day​Note: Alright people few admissions. 1) My squats are the Weakest category. However, don't be fooled. I don't do 90 degree squats. Mine go deep in the bucket, ass to the floor. The hardest fuckin' squats you can do. Tried to record it, grabbed a bad angle. But, you will get the idea. Get a better angle next time.
Video is of course in the GBN Section: CLICK HERE
Dont forget about the GBN Contest!! Ending in just a few more days! Hundreds of dollars in prizes if you are brave enough to take a picture

Click here for Contest!

Squats: 
135lbs - 6 reps
255lbs - 5 reps
255lbs - 5 reps
255lbs - 5 reps
255lbs - 5 reps

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral leg curls:
25lbs - 10 reps   (25lbs each leg)
25lbs - 8 reps 
I believe my hamstrings are extremely too weak, I believe this is holding back my deadlifts.

Seated Leg Curl
80lbs - 10 reps
100lbs - 8 reps

Lex Extensions:
130lbs - 15 reps
150lbs - 15 reps

Hammer Strength Leg Extensions
140lbs - 5 reps
140lbs - 5 reps

Calf Raises.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

Another day...Job interview today, hell yeah! 
Then we will be hitting shoulders / triceps today.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoulder / Tricep Day

DB Shoulder Press
50lbs - 10 reps
70lbs - 15 reps
70lbs - 15 reps

Standing Barbell Press (not normally in my routine, will be from now on)
135lbs - 6 reps
205lbs - 4 reps
205lbs - 3 reps

Smith Shoulder Press
225lbs - 10 reps
225lbs - 15 reps
225lbs - 8 reps

Smith Upright Rows
135lbs - 8 reps
105lbs - 13 reps
135lbs - 7 reps

Lateral Raise:
25lbs:
10 reps
8 reps
7 reps

Triceps!

Skull Crushers
115lbs
15 reps
~20 reps (RECORDED, SEE GBN)
~20 reps (RECORDED, SEE GBN)

Pushdown V-Bar
97.5lbs
10 reps
10 reps
7 reps

1 hand push down
65lbs - 8 reps
6 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

Worse Workout Ever
Can't move and back feels like I am 80. Good times.

Deads:
135lbs - 8 reps
265lbs- 4 reps
265lbs - 4 reps
245lbs - 5 reps
245lbs - 3 reps
225lbs - 5 reps

Curls:
Seated half curls -- slow and tight contraction, machine weight
42.5lbs - 15 reps 
42.5lbs - 12 reps

52.5lbs- 20 reps -- performed with fast reps, burn out.

Single Arm curl
27.5lbs - 12 reps

I quit. Time to eat, i cant move


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Chest Day​*





Flat Bench
135lbs - 8 reps
225lbs - 10 reps
365lbs - 6 reps
425lbs - 1 rep (CLICK IMAGE FOR VIDEO)
405lbs - 2+ 2 with spot 
385lbs - ~5 reps, I couldn't count.
225lbs - 13 reps


Incline Bench, Super set 225lbs then drop to 135lbs
8 reps, then 6 reps
6 reps then 8 reps

Neutral Grip DB Bench
70lbs - 6 reps
70lbs - 9 reps 
40lbs - 18 reps

machine flyes (no idea how much the stack is says 20... but it is quite a bit of plates. No idea...)
20 --- 8 reps
18 --- 12 reps
14 --- 16 reps

Pushups - 50 reps


----------

